# 2 piece to 1 piece driveshaft.



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

just wondering if anyone has tried this on a 2wd. i hear that it will hit the cross member where the center bearing sits but what if the truck was lowered so it was more of a straight shot from the trans to the rear end? just wanted to know for future plans. Very much appreciated.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Some people really hate the 2 piece design and get rid of it whenever the carrier bearing goes out.

I've heard it creates issues if you ever change the vehicle height (raise it, drop it, or carry a heavy load).

The 2 piece setup is designed to keep the front half of the drive shaft lined up while allowing the back half to float with the rear axle.


----------

